# Anywhere to squat in England?



## Sam Young (May 28, 2016)

I'm heading over to England in 2-3 weeks time. Does anybody know if there is any good squats going on in some interesting areas?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2016)

www.squat.net
www.squatter.org.uk seems to be down, here's a cached copy:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...for-new-squatters/squatting-made-less-simple/


----------



## landpirate (May 29, 2016)

I haven't squatted for a long while but there's always places going in Bristol and Brighton. Any bigger cities will have a squatting community. I don't know any specifics as I live in a van in the middle of nowhere these days but if you go to Brighton head to the Cowley club and make friends, somebody there will be able to point you in the right detection. 

Alternatively you could find your own squat. Empty commercial properties are fair game. Think shops, pubs, warehouses etc good luck with your travels


----------



## Sam Young (May 29, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> www.squat.net
> www.squatter.org.uk seems to be down, here's a cached copy:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...for-new-squatters/squatting-made-less-simple/


Thanks for the links.


----------



## Sam Young (May 29, 2016)

landpirate said:


> I haven't squatted for a long while but there's always places going in Bristol and Brighton. Any bigger cities will have a squatting community. I don't know any specifics as I live in a van in the middle of nowhere these days but if you go to Brighton head to the Cowley club and make friends, somebody there will be able to point you in the right detection.
> 
> Alternatively you could find your own squat. Empty commercial properties are fair game. Think shops, pubs, warehouses etc good luck with your travels


The Cowley Club seems like a real cool place. What's Brighton like as a city? Much culture?


----------



## TMG51 (May 30, 2016)

I don't know where exactly you're going, but I'm in Burlington VT currently and there are a number of full time squatters set up in the bushes by the waterfront. 

Burlington is also one of the nicest small cities out there, in my opinion. Worth seeing for anybody. If you make it up here and need pointers let me know.


----------



## Robb the Pikey (May 31, 2016)

there is a place call ,,
*Talamh House*
https://www.facebook.com/talamh.house?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all


----------



## Sam Young (Jun 7, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> I don't know where exactly you're going, but I'm in Burlington VT currently and there are a number of full time squatters set up in the bushes by the waterfront.
> 
> Burlington is also one of the nicest small cities out there, in my opinion. Worth seeing for anybody. If you make it up here and need pointers let me know.




Thanks a lot, ye know I just might be!


----------



## Sam Young (Jun 7, 2016)

robb Landstreicher said:


> there is a place call ,,
> *Talamh House*
> https://www.facebook.com/talamh.house?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all



Cool man, thanks.


----------

